# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  The English theatre

## Neo

Tonight we are going to the theatre at Cheltenham spa, roughly 11 miles away, easy parking.
Apparently the wife had tickets for it for several weeks and I suppose this is a belated birthday present as well as receiving a book “Unrequited infatuations” by Stevie Van Zannt.

The play tonight is from an old British 70s tv comedy series, Richard Briars, Felicity Kendal etc etc 



Is anybody else a theatre goer?

----------

donttread (10-23-2021),MVe (10-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Tonight we are going to the theatre at Cheltenham spa, roughly 11 miles away, easy parking.
> Apparently the wife had tickets for it for several weeks and I suppose this is a belated birthday present as well as receiving a book “Unrequited infatuations” by Stevie Van Zannt.
> 
> The play tonight is from an old British 70s tv comedy series, Richard Briars, Felicity Kendal etc etc 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else a theater goer?


Well id meet you there , but its a bit far to drive from Alicante.........

----------

Neo (10-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Well id meet you there , but its a bit far to drive from Alicante.........


Are the Spanish theatre goers?  Are you fluent in Spanish if you went to see a Spanish play?

----------


## Neo

> Well id meet you there , but its a bit far to drive from Alicante.........


Nonsense! You could book online, get a cheap flight this afternoon, pick up a “Travel lodge” room and stay overnight, then catch a plane back tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## donttread

> Tonight we are going to the theatre at Cheltenham spa, roughly 11 miles away, easy parking.
> Apparently the wife had tickets for it for several weeks and I suppose this is a belated birthday present as well as receiving a book “Unrequited infatuations” by Stevie Van Zannt.
> 
> The play tonight is from an old British 70s tv comedy series, Richard Briars, Felicity Kendal etc etc 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody else at heater goer?



Ummm can you interpret that last sentence for me please? LOL

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Ummm can you interpret that last sentence for me please? LOL


"Is anybody else at theatre goer?"

You just need to rearrange the spaces and letters and add a couple of t's. Being English, we're allowed to do that. You, being a foriegner,  have to stick to the rules. :P

----------

Neo (10-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Ummm can you interpret that last sentence for me please? LOL


"Is anybody else at theatre goer?"

You just need to rearrange the spaces and letters and add a couple of t's. Being English, we're allowed to do that. You, being a foreigner,  have to stick to the rules. :P

----------


## Neo

> "Is anybody else at theatre goer?"
> 
> You just need to rearrange the spaces and letters and add a couple of t's. Being English, we're allowed to do that. You, being a foreigner,  have to stick to the rules. :P


To be a native English speaker is like being a master of the universe, every other sort of English speaker has to constantly play catch up I suppose?

----------


## Trinnity

Dinner theater is always fun. Anyone done that?

----------

potlatch (10-23-2021)

----------


## MVe

> Is anybody else at heater goer?


When I can. The last play I saw was Shakespeare's Julius Caesar at the RSC in Stratford. An Angus Jackson production.

Arrived early and bought the programme intending to read it but it consisted entirely of anti-Trump propaganda, page after page, every article. I wasn't surprised tbh but I was slightly miffed.

----------

Neo (10-23-2021)

----------


## MVe

> "Is anybody else at theatre goer?"
> 
> You just need to rearrange the spaces and letters and add a couple of t's. Being English, we're allowed to do that. You, being a foriegner,  have to stick to the rules. :P


Pot calling the kettle black, m'lord.




> The book given there expertise with water and mechanics by that point.

----------


## Neo

He was an actor in The Sopranos

Also he starred in his own series Lilihammer

For all Bruce Springsteen fans you know him for being a band member who always tours with him.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> To be a native English speaker is like being a master of the universe, every other sort of English speaker has to constantly play catch up I suppose?



Absolutely, our language , our rules  old boy   :Headbang:   :Smiley20:

----------

Neo (10-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Nonsense! You could book online, get a cheap flight this afternoon, pick up a Travel lodge room and stay overnight, then catch a plane back tomorrow.



well not withstanding all PCR test and lateral flow tests and Locator forms and all the other bollox now making air travel a nightmare.

----------

Neo (10-23-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

I will always go see  South Pacific if it comes to Redding , I also have a soft spot for Lil Abner

----------


## Neo

> Dinner theater is always fun. Anyone done that?


No thats a new one on me Trin. 


Are you back in Murca, or are you just sight seeing the site so to speak?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Dinner theater is always fun. Anyone done that?



Didnt  Abraham Lincoln  and his wife try it once? I recall it didnt go to well........

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Didnt  Abraham Lincoln  and his wife try it once? I recall it didnt go to well........


No food in that affair , but it was an evening event
...

----------


## potlatch

> Dinner theater is always fun. Anyone done that?


We went to 2 in Puerto Rico. We were right down front at Barbara Eden's at the El San Juan. She got on the elevator with us and we got to go up to her top floor where she posed for pictures with us and signed autographs for our kids. Barbara Eden was shorter than me at 5'6" and she was just beautiful.

Another time we went to see Shirley Bassey who sang Goldfinger for the James Bond movie.  Can't remember the name of that Hotel. 

We went to the Casino after Barbara Eden's show and I had my most embarrassing moment ever!!  I took a picture in the Casino and the whole room went silent and I saw two men headed for me.....  They wanted to erase my picture but I pleaded with them not to erase my Dinner Show pictures and they managed to erase just the single Casino one.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> We went to 2 in Puerto Rico. We were right down front at Barbara Eden's at the El San Juan. She got on the elevator with us and we got to go up to her top floor where she posed for pictures with us and signed autographs for our kids. Barbara Eden was shorter than me at 5'6" and she was just beautiful.
> 
> Another time we went to see Shirley Bassey who sang Goldfinger for the James Bond movie.  Can't remember the name of that Hotel. 
> 
> We went to the Casino after Barbara Eden's show and I had my most embarrassing moment ever!!  I took a picture in the Casino and the whole room went silent and I saw two men headed for me.....  They wanted to erase my picture but I pleaded with them not to erase my Dinner Show pictures and they managed to erase just the single Casino one.



Thats interesting.  Why did they have the ability to do that?

In the UK, no one, including a cop, can force you to delete an image off your camera, nor can they delete it.

-If a private person deletes or force you to delete, you can sue them  for destruction of intellectual property

-If a cop deletes it, or forces you to _with no reason given_, ditto

-If a cop claims you have broken the law by taking photos and deletes it, then he has potentially deleted evidence (if indeed by some strange twist you have broken some obscure law)

So barring a Court Order, noone can legally delete images off your camera or phone in the UK


In the Uk you have the absolute right to photo or video anything you can see on public land or your own private property. Public land includes roads, paths, public buildings, and any area that the public has free access to. That may include a Shopping Mall. If it doesn't all they can do is ask you to leave, they also have no right to delete images.

----------

potlatch (10-23-2021)

----------


## crayons

> We went to the Casino after Barbara Eden's show and I had my most embarrassing moment ever!!  I took a picture in the Casino and the whole room went silent and I saw two men headed for me.....  They wanted to erase my picture but I pleaded with them not to erase my Dinner Show pictures and they managed to erase just the single Casino one.


Interesting, was it casino policy or high end clientele that didn't want to be photographed?

----------

potlatch (10-23-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> Thats interesting.  Why did they have the ability to do that?
> 
> In the UK, no one, including a cop, can force you to delete an image off your camera, nor can they delete it.
> 
> -If a private person deletes or force you to delete, you can sue them  for destruction of intellectual property
> 
> -If a cop deletes it, or forces you to _with no reason given_, ditto
> 
> -If a cop claims you have broken the law by taking photos and deletes it, then he has potentially deleted evidence (if indeed by some strange twist you have broken some obscure law)
> ...


Obviously Puerto Rico allowed confiscating photos in their Casinos. I later read that picture taking is banned in all Casinos - maybe they now have notices posted. Obviously everyone else in the room knew it was forbidden and that caused the sudden 'hush'.  

I either read or someone told me that it's because there might be church preachers, ministers there, or wealthy men with women who are not their wives there - stuff like that.

We've been to Vegas Casinos and Cruise Ship Casinos dozens of times since then and I've never seen a flash go off so it must be a rule. :Dontknow:

----------


## potlatch

> Interesting, was it casino policy or high end clientele that didn't want to be photographed?


Both I believe. I just wrote more about it at post #22

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Obviously Puerto Rico allowed confiscating photos in their Casinos. I later read that picture taking is banned in all Casinos - maybe they now have notices posted. Obviously everyone else in the room knew it was forbidden and that caused the sudden 'hush'.


One of those 'Awkward' Moments was it?


Theres a marvellous pencil drawing from the 1940's of which I cant find a copy on the net, entitled "The Man Who Farted During The Two Minutes Silence", which this reminded me of.

----------

potlatch (10-23-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> *One of those 'Awkward' Moments was it*?
> 
> 
> Theres a marvellous pencil drawing from the 1940's of which I cant find a copy on the net, entitled "The Man Who Farted During The Two Minutes Silence", which this reminded me of.


YES! There I was, all glamorous in my white lace blouse and long blue velvet skirt with everyone looking my way to see 'who the dum-dum' was. I never told anyone about it for a long time, lol. But - I would have felt worse if I had done what your 'man' did!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Neo

Tonight(Sunday) we are going to drive to Bishops Cleeve, my wife has bought tickets for a show, Tony Christie is playing.

----------


## Neo

It’s the interval in the show … thought I’d post this

----------


## Neo

Taking a bow… the show was terrific! :Smile:

----------

